# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Kuljettajakoulutus

## Ventti

Moi

Aattelin kysellä täällä, kun olen miettinyt tuota metrokuljettajakurssille hakemista, mutta viime päivien uutisointien valossa alkanut vähän epäilyttämään toi homma.

Viittaan esim. tähä artikkeliin   https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005569285.html

Erityisesti vaivaa tää lause:

_"Jos sille junalle jotain teet omalla toiminnallasi, niin sen maksat omalla palkallasi"_

Mitä kuski voi mokata, että aiheuttaisi junalle jotain vahinkoo? joutuisiko tuon tosiaan maksamaan omasta pussista?

----------


## Markku K

> Moi
> Aattelin kysellä täällä, kun olen miettinyt tuota metrokuljettajakurssille hakemista, mutta viime päivien uutisointien valossa alkanut vähän epäilyttämään toi homma.
> Viittaan esim. tähä artikkeliin   https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000005569285.html
> Erityisesti vaivaa tää lause:
> _"Jos sille junalle jotain teet omalla toiminnallasi, niin sen maksat omalla palkallasi"_
> 
> Mitä kuski voi mokata, että aiheuttaisi junalle jotain vahinkoo? joutuisiko tuon tosiaan maksamaan omasta pussista?


Tuo kirjoitus korvausvastuusta ei sellaisenaan pidä paikkaansa. Ei HKL:llä eikä muissakaan työpaikoissa. Vahingonkorvauslaki & isännänvastuu. Ainoastaan jos aiheutat tahallasi tai törkeällä tuottamuksella tuhoa tai muuta korvattavaa, tulee korvausvastuu kysymykseen. Mitä se sitten voisi olla? Jos vedät kännit ja kolaroit junaliikennejuopuneena junan vaikkapa kääntöraiteella. Tai katsot pädistä jääkiekkoa vaikka pitäisi tähystää rataa, ja törmäät esteeseen.

----------


## Ventti

> Tuo kirjoitus korvausvastuusta ei sellaisenaan pidä paikkaansa. Ei HKL:llä eikä muissakaan työpaikoissa. Vahingonkorvauslaki & isännänvastuu. Ainoastaan jos aiheutat tahallasi tai törkeällä tuottamuksella tuhoa tai muuta korvattavaa, tulee korvausvastuu kysymykseen. Mitä se sitten voisi olla? Jos vedät kännit ja kolaroit junaliikennejuopuneena junan vaikkapa kääntöraiteella. Tai katsot pädistä jääkiekkoa vaikka pitäisi tähystää rataa, ja törmäät esteeseen.



Jos syyt täytyis olla noin rankat, miks toi kuski sit olis maininnu koko asiasta? eihän tollasia tapahdu kait ihan noin vain, noihan on oikeastaan ihan itsestäänselvyyksii. Hänen lausunnon mukaan jokin vahinko vois käydä paljon helpommin.


Toinen mikä ihmetyttää on tää:

"Ohjaamossa on ajamisen ohella seurattava neljää eri kellonaikaa, ja pienetkin myöhästymiset johtavat seuraamuksiin"

Mitkä on noi seuraamukset? tarkotetaanko tolla kuljettajalle tulevia seuraamuksii vai sitä et koko liikenne menee sekaisin?

----------


## MaZo

> Jos syyt täytyis olla noin rankat, miks toi kuski sit olis maininnu koko asiasta? eihän tollasia tapahdu kait ihan noin vain, noihan on oikeastaan ihan itsestäänselvyyksii. Hänen lausunnon mukaan jokin vahinko vois käydä paljon helpommin.


Asia voi olla suusta toiseen kulkiessaan hieman paisunut, kuten yleensä on tapana etenkin, jos työyhteisössä on muutenkin jo huono olla.

Kuljettajat voivat toki omalla toiminnalla aiheuttaa junille vahinkoa ja aina välillä tulee tietoon tapauksia, että junia käytetään väärin sellaisella tavalla, joka ainakin pidemmän päälle lisää ylimääräisten kunnossapitotoimien tarvetta. Tietääkseni kukaan ei kuitenkaan ole joutunut maksumieheksi, vaikka ajossa on tehty jotakin, josta on aiheutunut junalle vahinkoa. Osittain tietysti syy on koulutuksessa, mutta on myös tapauksia, joissa kuljettaja on toiminut räikeästi väärin.





> Toinen mikä ihmetyttää on tää:
> 
> "Ohjaamossa on ajamisen ohella seurattava neljää eri kellonaikaa, ja pienetkin myöhästymiset johtavat seuraamuksiin"
> 
> Mitkä on noi seuraamukset? tarkotetaanko tolla kuljettajalle tulevia seuraamuksii vai sitä et koko liikenne menee sekaisin?


Koska en ole vakituisesti kuljettajana tai kuulu liikennöintiorganisaatioon, seuraava perustuu siihen mitä minulle on kerrottu, olen työn ohessa muuten kuullut tai ymmärtänyt muista yhteyksistä eikä välttämättä ole aukotonta faktaa.

Kun jätetään huomiotta välittömät seuraamukset liikenteelle, ainakin vanhassa organsaatiossa ensimmäinen kuljettajalle tuleva seuraamus oli tietääkseni ajotapatarkkailu ja tarvittaessa lisäkoulutus, joilla varmistettiin, että kuljettajan osaaminen on tehtävältä vaadittavalla tasolla. Olen siinä ymmärryksessä, että näin toimittaisiin edelleen.
Jos kuljettajan todetaan tahallisesti toimivan väärin aloitetaan kurinpito käsittääkseni puhuttelulla, tarvittaessa varoituksella ja ellei muu auta, edetään tarpeen vaatiessa lopulta monien vaiheiden jälkeen irtisanomiseen. Kuvittelisin, että mikäli useilla kuljettajilla on vaikeuksia selvitä työstään (näin tulkitsen artikkelista), on esimiehillä tai johdolla hyvin heikot perusteet alkaa kurinpidollisiin toimiin yksittäistä työntekijää kohtaan. Irtisanominen on myös äärimmäisen harvinaista ja edellyttää huomattavaa välinpitämättömyyttä työtä kohtaan.

Kuljettajille on maksettu aikataulujen toteutumisesta pientä kannustuslisää (tosin en tiedä onko enää tämän vuoden puolella), mutta joku voinee tämänkin bonuksen pienentymisen katsoa seuraamukseksi myöhästymisistä.

----------


## Ventti

Kuin pian tulee ilmoitus onks päässy kurssille vai ei kun on hakenu? ilmottaako ne ollenkaan mitää niille jotka ei tullu valituks?

----------

